# Can you touch your toes?



## BigAndyJ

*Can you touch your toes?*​
Yes 19168.46%No8831.54%


----------



## BigAndyJ

Should I worry that I can't?


----------



## Lois_Lane

Going to try now...

Yes i can.


----------



## NickR24

im boxing training for a fight in 2 months. if i couldnt touch them, id be worried about my jaw!:laugh:


----------



## ian36uk

i can stand on a 3"step and reach the floor


----------



## stl

Yep - but if i was in prison definately No!


----------



## bigbear21

yep can put my hands flat on the floor not bad for a flat bloke


----------



## arnienoonoo

yes :innocent:


----------



## invisiblekid

ian36uk said:


> i can stand on a 3"step and reach the floor


Are you an orangutan?

I can touch my toes btw.


----------



## WillOdling

yes i can


----------



## phys sam

if i bend my knees :whistling:


----------



## chrisj22

Yep


----------



## egyption t

i can,....work on ur hams flexability


----------



## BigAndyJ

phys sam said:


> if i bend my knees :whistling:


No knee bending!


----------



## MillionG

Yes.

Anyone can with a little stretching over a couple of weeks.


----------



## kawikid

Yes. And put palms flat on floor with legs locked out


----------



## kingliam84

nevver been able to lol !!


----------



## deeppurple

what a fascinating thread!

what next?

'how many shoelaces do you own'?

'why are jews jewish'?


----------



## English_Muscle

deeppurple said:


> what a fascinating thread!
> 
> what next?
> 
> 'how many shoelaces do you own'?
> 
> 'why are jews jewish'?


Do you know the answer to either question?

Surely great topics of debate then :thumb:


----------



## deeppurple

English_Muscle said:


> Do you know the answer to either question?
> 
> Surely great topics of debate then :thumb:


''how many fish does it take to change the lightbulb?''

''if a ham is piece of salad, what is a circumcised evil hindu goat?''


----------



## bizzlewood

Yes but it hurts


----------



## Ironclad

I can. I used to be able to hold my leg above my head.


----------



## engllishboy

Witch-King said:


> I can. I used to be able to hold my leg above my head.


I still can. I do have to be lying down at the time though. :whistling:


----------



## Brawn

I can but it hurts like hell I think my legs are to long.


----------



## phys sam

MillionG said:


> Yes.
> 
> Anyone can with a little stretching over a couple of weeks.


In the words of 'nan taylor' - what a load of ****!


----------



## SALKev

No :sad:


----------



## TIMMY_432

No! I'm really not the most flexible of people lol


----------



## lucasso

Yes I can. But just when I seat  Stretching!! Try to force myself to do that form years!


----------



## DAZ4966

I used to be able to, but a slipped disc put a stop to that!


----------



## Will101

Not a chance! Half way down my shins and thats it!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

No.


----------



## jamieGSi

i cant even see my toes


----------



## MillionG

phys sam said:


> In the words of 'nan taylor' - what a load of ****!


Alright then, anyone who is healthy and and not decrepid or injured in some way.

Or am I wrong? What reason could there be other than those?


----------



## Paul_k2

When i was 12/13 i seen Van Damme do the splits on the chairs in Bloodsport and i thought WOW. So i bought a book called stretching scientifically and learnt how to do the splits both ways, it took about 8 months to do. I could keep my leg straight and touch my toe with my elbow but these days im no where near as flexible, i can still touch my toes quite comfortably tho.


----------



## rfc

I can touch the floor. Couldn't before I started training, used to do a lot of bike riding and nothing else, had quite tight hamstrings.


----------



## tom0311

MillionG said:


> Yes.
> 
> Anyone can with a little stretching over a couple of weeks.


Wrong, I can't get anywhere near it. Halfway down my shins is as far as I can go, and I stretch a lot. Can't remember ever being able to either...



MillionG said:


> Alright then, anyone who is healthy and and not decrepid or injured in some way.
> 
> Or am I wrong? What reason could there be other than those?


No idea what the reason is, just never been able to. Hammys always feel like they're about to tear in half. Believe me I've done stretches for a while, no change.


----------



## vlb

i wish i could

my lower back is reeeeeally tight all the time so i struggle to get my socks on at times....


----------



## vlb

Paul_k2 said:


> When i was 12/13 i seen Van Damme do the splits on the chairs in Bloodsport and i thought WOW. So i bought a book called stretching scientifically and learnt how to do the splits both ways, it took about 8 months to do. I could keep my leg straight and touch my toe with my elbow but these days im no where near as flexible, i can still touch my toes quite comfortably tho.


awesome mate, good ol days eh:beer:


----------



## flynnie11

no, and never have been able to


----------



## Guest

yes, yes i can touch my toes.

used to be able to do the splits aswell, Well, nearly.

Tom, your assuming your stretching correctly. (as im assuming your not) Theres a difference between trying to touch your toes and bouncing at the bottom a few times, and actually stretching, be it static or dynamic. Theres also alot yoga can do.


----------



## PaulB

I prefer watching the girlfriend touch her toes preferably when shes just got out of the shower. :tt2:


----------



## mal

im pretty supple,i can get my head between my legs no probs.


----------



## Guest

ANGLIK said:


> I prefer watching the girlfriend touch her toes preferably when shes just got out of the shower. :tt2:


Pics, or it didnt happen :whistling:


----------



## PaulB

mikex101 said:


> Pics, or it didnt happen :whistling:


Tried mate, the camera keeps steaming up:lol:


----------



## Guest

haha, ill let you off then.


----------



## tom0311

ANGLIK said:


> Tried mate, the camera keeps steaming up:lol:


Or is the lens cracking? :tongue:

Maybe I'm not stretching perfectly but still, I thought average stretching would make a difference after so long! My hammys feel like they're about to ping if I get too low.


----------



## DB

DAZ4966 said:


> I used to be able to, but a slipped disc put a stop to that!


I see your slipped disc and raise u 2 of the bloody things lol



phys sam said:


> In the words of 'nan taylor' - what a load of ****!


lool

I can some days not if its the 2-3 days post ham training as they are then tight as a nunn's cnut,


----------



## MissBC

I can put my palms flat on the floor, as above not after hamstring training but most days


----------



## phys sam

MillionG said:


> Alright then, anyone who is healthy and and not decrepid or injured in some way.
> 
> Or am I wrong? What reason could there be other than those?


Your wrong 

Genetics plays an enormous role.

There are plenty of people who come into clinic and can touch their toes, yet never do any exercise including stretching.

On the other hand there are plenty of average joes as well as high level athletes who have marked restrictions in range of movement despite regular stretching.

Environmental factors are obviously relevent and this could include job postures, sports played, regular stretching etc.

There is evidence that immobilising people's muscles at end range does produce length changes (ie if you splint them for weeks) and actual changes in sarcomere numbers in the muscle.

However how long it takes is debatable.

...it certainly isn't a few stretches for a few weeks :lol:


----------



## leonface

nope, but it's not due to lack of flexibility in the very base of my spine (at least that's how it feels)


----------



## Guest

MissBC said:


> I can put my palms flat on the floor, as above not after hamstring training but most days


hahaha, i know the feeling... i was just thinking that.


----------



## PHHead

Flexibility is becoming a big annoyance to me recently in general, I can't put my socks on without breaking into a sweat and stuff like putting on a tie and pulling my collar down is becoming near imposable as my arms don't seem to want to bend that way anymore............don't get me wrong I'm not huge by any means so I have no idea how the Pro's cope with stuff like this?!


----------



## lordgeorge

back when I used to train muay thai twice a week and karate once a week I could put my palms on the floor and beyond,

but not anymore

is there a trade off behind flexibility and strength do you think ?


----------



## evad

I can get to about the tops of my ankles, good job im straight eh


----------



## TinyGuy

i can touch my chest to my legs lol


----------



## Rottee

No I cant Im 32yrs old but they guy I train with is 50 yrs old and can put his hands flat on the floor.

I like to watch the mrs trying to do it though.


----------



## Fragjuice

no chance, there's about a foot between my finger tips and my toes


----------



## ed220




----------



## Litmus

Not yet, but I'm getting closer. I am literally inches away now, after stretching on and off for the last few months.


----------



## UnitedFan

Nowhere near! I can get my wrist just past my knee atm :lol:

I think I have this problem through genes though, my dad and his dad are the same. Although I seem to have the worst.

I stretch from time to time but it's so uncomfortable I tend to not want to. It's a mix between a stretching feeling and a feeling that there's no blood going to my legs. It's awful!


----------



## aka

I could if i try very hard


----------



## craftybutcher

Why is it I am fitter now but can no longer touch my toes but when I was a slob I could?


----------



## suliktribal

I can but wouldn't in a room with you guys, hehe.


----------



## pea head

Yes,i do SLD with a bar past toes as well.


----------



## deeppurple

i can touch my nose, i hope i get some credit for that.


----------



## lib

im not falling for that one again, my ar$e still hurting from the last time u asked me!!!!!


----------



## UnitedFan

I had a dream that I could touch my toes. I was really disappointed when I woke up. I think that's because I read this thread before going to bed


----------



## Nathrakh

Just tried - Can still touch floor, flat palms with straight legs.


----------



## big pete

used to be able to get flat palms in my TKD days.

had a bad back, could still get tips of fingers o nthe floor.

10weeks post op, im happy to touch my shins!


----------



## Diesel Power

lib said:


> im not falling for that one again, my ar$e still hurting from the last time u asked me!!!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## H22civic

Can nearly get palms flat on the floor, but not quite....


----------



## Diesel Power

Sy. said:


> Ayye but im flexible like a ballerina really


They make some of the best lays


----------



## dannyh2k10

DB said:


> I can some days not if its the 2-3 days post ham training as they are then tight as a nunn's cnut,


If you came to where I'm from that's not very tight :tongue:


----------



## rfc

I've been working on this after leg workouts, can now touch the floor with a closed fist. Still got some work to do before I can get my palms flat.


----------



## Dantreadz85

MillionG said:


> Yes.
> 
> Anyone can with a little stretching over a couple of weeks.


not true !!!!!!!!

John Merrick would have die if he tried !!


----------



## Murray

Nope, and I have no reason to either...


----------



## Gluteus_maximus

if you can't, its nothing a few pilates classes at your gym wouldn't sort - it makes you very flexible, develops core strength and - like riding a bike - you never forget what you learn


----------



## Hobbio

Yep, I can touch 'em


----------



## DG_27

Yeah can put my hands flat on the floor.


----------



## dtlv

Can get palms flat... can almost hit the splits again right now too after spending a month or so re-improving my flexibility.


----------



## ed220

I couldn't before, but after a few vigerous stretching sessions ....... I still cant.


----------



## stonecoldzero

Palms flat.

The only rest period I do between hamstring curls is a stretch.


----------



## SK-XO

I can touch toes but I can't put my palms flat on ground lol.


----------



## rick84

Does it still count if bend my knee's


----------



## liftmore

You bet I can. I can even chew my toe nails too!


----------



## dingosteve

no never been able even after my years ju jitsu and aikido stretching, either ive got genetically short hamstrings or the constant mountain biking for last 20 year has tightened them beyond repair!


----------



## RussellUK

I can only reach the middle of my shins :lol:


----------



## { KLAUS }

Yeah can touch em, definatly cannot put palms on the floor though. Thats some monkey sh1t that!


----------



## jstarcarr

yer but my calves hurt when i do lol


----------



## madmuscles

"Can you touch your toes?"

Says the new sign in the prison showers after the old sign that said " Please pick up the soap for the inmate entering behind you" Was deemed not politically correct.


----------



## bighead1985

I cant


----------



## Maturemuscle

I can, can also put my palms flat on the floor.


----------



## JoePro

Can I touch your toes?


----------



## Maturemuscle

with what? LOL


----------



## JoePro

Maturemuscle said:


> with what? LOL


Haha I was aiming at OP.


----------



## Big Kris

Only when i drop the soap in the gym :lol:

I cant no matter how hard i try, i can feel it pulling the backs of my legs when ever i try


----------



## Nickthegreek

Usually but not for the next few days after a brutal hamstring workout !


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

if u can't touch your toes, unless you have a disability you must be a tight b4stard :lol:


----------



## ostrain

I can't.. Takes me half an hour to put my socks on..


----------



## will-uk

Ok be honest, how many people just tried


----------



## Greenspin

I can touch my toes. I am very flexible. And yes, the flexible have more fun


----------



## massiccio

sure I can


----------



## ThreeOne

I cant touch my toes, but I can put my feet behind my head, so I guess I'm flexible in a different way!


----------



## BIG BUCK

I had a motorbike accident when i was 19, nearly 20 yesrs ago. I had a metal plate put in my back which stops 100% movement in my back, so no i can't touch my feet, although i can take a full on baseball bat hit to my back which is a lot more impressive than you ******* touching your toes!


----------



## Beasted

Yes i can and as said if you keep stretching the Hams/calfes you should be able to fist the floor like myslef after numerous strecthes each week ect!


----------



## BIG BUCK

Beasted said:


> Yes i can and as said if you keep stretching the Hams/calfes you should be able to fist the floor like myslef after numerous strecthes each week ect!


I've fisted many things in my time but not a floor!


----------



## Beasted

BIG BUCK said:


> I've fisted many things in my time but not a floor!


Awesome!  LOL


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Yes, hands and palms full flat on the floor.


----------



## 4NT5

yes i can do it but not so flexible going the other direction!


----------



## Dezw

I can touch my toes very easily, my training partner has terrible flexibility and can't get anywhere near his, and he is only 21, he can't be bothered stretching but it causes him problems when squatting, deadlifting and also during other lifts as he is so un-flexible.


----------



## scout

can you put your foot in your mouth?


----------



## -Jack-

yes, just do more streches pre and post work out


----------



## BoxerJay

Very easily without any previous stretching at all, i think flexibility is very important


----------



## PosterBoy

My hands get just past my knees. I have tight Achilles tendons, calf muscles, hamstrings and lower back 

I'm thinking the source of my issue is my completely fallen arches though. I'm going to get custom orthotics and then try

and find an intensive stretching regime


----------



## quinn85

i can touch my toes with the tips of my fingers, never really been that flexible


----------



## barsnack

I can but not when Pelayo is about


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I can but you'd be surprised at the amount of people that cant. I used to train with a guy at kickboxing who was a few belts above me with about 10% bf and he couldn't, needless to say his kicking was sh1t and finished most fights with western style boxing.


----------



## maverick1888

Does this have something to do with becoming a mason, and are u naked while doing this i think some1 has taken advantage of u seek help right away WWW.adontgiveafvck.com


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

if i wear trakkies and no1 can see the slight bend in my knees! then yes! but if not then i can just about touch my ankles haha


----------



## retro-mental

used to get the hand flat on the floor but since a back injury i can barely touch my knees !!!!


----------



## Gazzak

yes no problem


----------



## Glassback

Lois_Lane said:


> Going to try now...
> 
> Yes i can.


It doesnt count while you are cross legged on the sofa Lois!


----------

